# gauge guide?



## Sandy Peay Rini (Dec 8, 2017)

I am trying to purchase a gift for my husband. He has a Jet bandsaw Model # JSL-12BS

I am looking for a router gauge guide. When I google it I either get one for a 14" or one for a table saw. Can anyone 

please tell me where I can find this?

Thanking anyone in advance for any help you may be able to give me!


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

I can’t tell if you are asking for help with a fence, a miter gauge or something else. Not sure how to use a “router gauge guide” on a bandsaw 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Sandy Peay Rini (Dec 8, 2017)

That might be my problem. I know he has a guide on his table saw. He mentioned he would like one for his band saw. It seems it's something to help keep whatever he is cutting straight (?) or in place. Does that make sense? I think it is a miter gauge.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Sandy...
I believe you are looking for a miter gauge...
can you show us what the one on the table saw looks like...
you can up upload a picture providing they reside on the device you are posting from...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Sandy--welcome!!

Miter gauge makes more sense, take a look at this one https://www.incrementaltools.com/INCRA_Miter_V27_p/miterv27.htm You could spend half as much for lesser quality somewhere, but Incra stuff is pretty accurate. Or--for $20 more you can get the V120 with 120 pre-set stops instead of 27 https://www.incrementaltools.com/INCRA_Miter_V120_p/miterv120.htm. That may sound like overkill--but with 120 pre-set stops he should have any angle he wants. The sites linked are for the manufacturer's web site, Amazon carries the V120 at under $70 with free shipping. 

I'd be highly impressed if my wife gave me anything Incra--and she sees a bunch of their product in my shop!!

earl


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello Sandy. Welcome aboard.

He might be asking for a fence or a miter gauge. At times both can be helpful.

Kreg makes a fence that fits most band saws.

For more information, check out this link. --->https://www.amazon.com/Kreg-KMS7200...512768782&sr=8-1&keywords=kreg+band+saw+fence

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Sandy; welcome! Have patience...we'll get this sorted for you...we love helping _other_ folks spend money!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a thought...

As Greenacres suggested, the Incra miter gauge is helpful when cross cutting small parts or cutting accurate miters (angled cuts).

AND...it will work on a table saw or in your case, the band saw. In other words, the slot is 3/4 inch wide and usually 3/8 inch deep. For it to work on the table saw, the slot would also have to be 3/4 inch wide. Some saws have goofy slots that won't allow aftermarket gauges.

I looked up the manual for y'alls Jet band saw and the slot is 3/4 inch wide and 3/8 inch deep.

https://www.incrementaltools.com/INCRA_Miter_V120_p/miterv120.htm

Hope this helps.
Mike

EDIT: I took a few pics of my Incra HD 1000 miter gauge. It fits my table saw slot and the band saw slot. The gauge fence is adjustable so it can be used on either one. I have also used it on the compact DeWalt table saw I use for work out of the shop.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sandy, if all else fails you can get him a new Bosch 1617EVSPK router...you can never have too many routers!


----------



## Sandy Peay Rini (Dec 8, 2017)

Thank you all for giving such helpful answers and for going the extra mile in checking that the Incra V120 will work on my husband's band saw!

I really like the idea of him being able to have so many cuts so I think I will go with the one you have recommended.

He is going to be so surprised when he opens this! ( he will just assume I am not getting it for him since I haven't asked any more questions about it!!)

Only then will I tell him about the great group of guys I found on here!


Thank you all so very much!! I will sure know where to come next time I need some help. Merry Christmas to all of you and thanks again!! Sandy


----------



## Sandy Peay Rini (Dec 8, 2017)

I ordered it from Amazon and it will be here Monday! It was $15 less on Amazon Prime than their website. You guys rock!!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Sandy Peay Rini said:


> Thank you all for giving such helpful answers and for going the extra mile in checking that the Incra V120 will work on my husband's band saw!
> 
> I really like the idea of him being able to have so many cuts so I think I will go with the one you have recommended.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandy - welcome to the forum and glad you thought to ask for some advice. 

So, don't let your husband see this forum until *AFTER* he gets his gift. By the way, do you have any sisters? Just kidding???????

Vince


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sandy Peay Rini said:


> Thank you all for giving such helpful answers and for going the extra mile in checking that the Incra V120 will work on my husband's band saw!
> 
> I really like the idea of him being able to have so many cuts so I think I will go with the one you have recommended.
> 
> ...


I hope he's not like my wife's husband--or he'll open the one he got for himself and the one you got him!! 

I think he'll be surprised, and happy!!
earl


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Truer words were never spoken, Earl. 

The rule here at the Fort is, you don't buy _yourself_ anything for at least a month before the festivities. Ha! like that's gonna happen...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

WTG Sandy. Now I need to change my name!:surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

And merry Christmas right back. You've left a great impression here. In fact I think a few confirmed bachelors are reconsidering their position. :wink:


----------



## Sandy Peay Rini (Dec 8, 2017)

Oh my gosh! You guys are great! I will be celebrating my 25th anniversary Monday! But...since you asked Vince...I have a beautiful sister...and she is single.

Alas...like many of you confirmed bachelors...she is single....and determined to stay that way.


Thanks again all of you. This is a great forum. I hope you all receive your heart's desires on Christmas...and in the New Year! XOXO


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Sandy, I got to your question too late since you have already ordered. But I think your husband is looking for a fence not a miter gauge. A miter gauge is not used for cutting things straight it is used for cutting angles. If he has a table saw then he most likely has a miter gauge and he most likely uses it on the band saw when he needs a miter gauge
For a fence you could get either the Kreg fence or the Magswitch fence.
The Incra miter gauge is not practical for a band saw. The reason being that a band saw is not a precision saw like a table saw. The only time you could even hope to get the accuracy that the Incra gauge will give would be using a 1/8" blade and cutting very narrow wood. Normally on a band saw you use a wider blade. The band saw normally is used for less precision work like resawing boards to make them thinner. However if your husband has a table saw and if the gauge would fit it then he will have a gauge that can be used on both saws. 

sawhttp://www.rockler.com/kreg-precision-band-saw-fence?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PL&sid=V9146&gclid=Cj0KCQiAsK7RBRDzARIsAM2pTZ_2Kjz4W7eB3AZB5VJwNgfQyTimMWALTIi5iWs3Bwo5Y7ygnrnqrWAaAk07EALw_wcB

https://www.infinitytools.com/saw-b...ccessories/magswitch-universal-t-track-fences


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Sandy Peay Rini said:


> Oh my gosh! You guys are great! I will be celebrating my 25th anniversary Monday! But...since you asked Vince...I have a beautiful sister...and she is single.
> 
> Alas...like many of you confirmed bachelors...she is single....and determined to stay that way.
> 
> ...


I'm sure your sister is lovely. I'm a confirmed bachelor too, but alas, I've been married for 44 years.:laugh2:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's what causes it...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

mgmine said:


> Sandy, ...I think your husband is looking for a fence not a miter gauge. A miter gauge is not used for cutting things straight it is used for cutting angles. If he has a table saw then he most likely has a miter gauge and he most likely uses it on the band saw when he needs a miter gauge
> For a fence you could get either the Kreg fence or the Magswitch fence.
> The Incra miter gauge is not practical for a band saw...


The good news is that it is so easy to exchange things on Amazon Prime, so even if it isn't what he wants, he can get the perfect thing in an exchange. But very few miter gauges that come with tools can hold a candle to an Incra for accuracy. A fence that comes with many quality saws are OK. A fence for a band saw needs to be reset every time you change the blade, which is why the magnetic type is nice. I bet you ten bucks your guy will be happy when he opens it. :smile:


----------



## Sandy Peay Rini (Dec 8, 2017)

mgmine- Thank you so much for your input. You may very well be right. The good thing about Amazon Prime is I can let him return it and get what he wants...if it's not what he wanted.

I appreciate your help, and will show him the link you sent after Christmas to see if he would like this instead, or as well as, what I ordered him.

Merry Christmas to you, and all my new friends here!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Back atcha, Sandy!


----------



## Sandy Peay Rini (Dec 8, 2017)

The more I think about this guide the more I think this might be helpful to my husband. I do not recall seeing anything like this on his saw. I noticed in the pictures MT posted he has one on his saw. This will allow him to make straight cuts easier...do I have that right?

Also...they come in 18" or 36". Is the 36 " one preferable, or would the shorter one be easier to use? I'd like as many opinions as possible because the 10 day shipping is reasonable, but anything else I am paying through the schnozz for shipping so I'd like to get it ordered tomorrow.

I would appreciate all the input you guys can offer. Thanks again! Sandy


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Unless he already has an Incra miter gauge, he'll be thrilled and wonder how he ever got along without it. You done good, even if it wasn't what he wanted. Maybe he needed it and just didn't know it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sandy; there's basically two types of fences, and that applies to both bandsaws and tablesaws.
The 'rip fence' is for making cuts down the length of a board (generally speaking).
They look like some variation of this... http://www.mulecab.com/images/tsaw-large(L).jpg

The other type of fence is a 'miter gauge' and is used for making cuts _across_ the length of the wood. Anything from 90deg to angles such as 45deg.
They look like some variation of this (I think you were referring to Mike's?)... http://www.wooden-box-maker.com/images/miter-gauge.jpg
Some are fancier than others, but in general, the 3rd party devices are far superior to the ones that come with the saws from the manufacturer.
I really have no idea why that is.
I hope that helps somewhat(?).


----------



## Sandy Peay Rini (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks so much for the clarification. Of course my next question will be what do you guys recommend? 

Does the rip fence help in making the cuts straight?

I am a little confused...is the miter gauge itself considered the fence, or is there a fence that fits on/ works with the miter gauge?

I have already ordered him a miter gauge.

I hope you'll all forgive me for being totally clueless! Thanks to everyone for your help! Sandy


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sandy; It's really important that the rip fence is absolutely parallel to the blade. It does make the cut perfectly straight, but more to the point, it ensures that the teeth at the leading edge of the blade track exactly with the teeth at the back of it as they make the cut. If you're a skier think of slalom as opposed to snowplowing. 
As far as the mitre gauge (or mitre fence) goes it's a really bad idea to use it in conjunction with the rip fence as the piece that gets cut off will likely get jammed between the blade and the rip fence and be thrown back at the operator with a LOT of force!

*We're all about working safely...if you take all the members here and divide by ten, good chance you'll end up with an odd number...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike had a great picture illustrating all the above.
Note that the rip fence (the silver coloured fence at the top of the picture) is pushed away from the miter gauge and wood being cut, in the picture.


----------



## Sandy Peay Rini (Dec 8, 2017)

Andy...I am keeping the Incra...I believe you are right...when he sees that whatever he has now will probably get the heave ho!

Thank you Dan for your patience in explaining these things to me. So..do I want an 18" or 36"?

I am guessing he will be using this for his table saw but are they interchangeable with the band saw? I did see where you said he would probably not use it on the band saw. That's okay.

I don't know what type table saw he has, although I know it is a good one. I cannot go downstairs to look because I am currently unable to walk.

I am all about safety as well as I would like to keep my hubby around as long as possible! He is as well...he was Safety Director for our GM plant here in Mansfield before he retired. Glad we are all on the same page here!

Sorry for all the additional questions, but as I stated when I first got here...I am clueless. I appreciate all your input.

Help me fellas!! Sandy


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...a lot of us are retired also; basically at your beck and call! 
The combined experience is about lebenty-leben bazillion dog years.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

And Stick accounts for about, oh, a third of that. :wink:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the 18 inch, Incra miter gauge, which opens up a little longer when needed. It also has a built in "stop block," which allows you to cut multiple pieces of exactly the same length. 

We haven't really spoken at length about the band saw. I agree with those who suggest you get the magnetic band saw fence. It performs the same task as the table saw fence, however, band saws have what is called drift. This means that even though you line the fence up with the blade, that for any of several reasons, the blade will likely deflect a little bit and wander to one side to the other so it won't cut perfectly parallel with the fence. A wide band saw blade and careful alignment, plus a fence may still wander if the tension on the blade is too light, or the blade isn't riding at the right spot on the two large wheels or the blade wasn't welded perfectly. In other words, band saw work is something of an art and most of us would never try to use one for straight cuts--that's the table saw's job. Still, I bet he'd love the magnetic fence. It is much easier to use than other fences. I had a Kreg fence on my old band saw and locking it down always made the fence shift when I locked it down. The mag fence stays put when you flip the magnet down.

My wife supports my woodworking addiction. A few years ago, she hired an electrician to run 3 20 amp circuits out to a post next to my workshop shed. That allowed me to wire the shed(s) for tools, heater and AC. I pay this back making picture frames for her art. By rough calculation, I've spent as much on tools as she has on quilting gear, so it all works out.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> We haven't really spoken at length about the band saw.


I put a link to the Kreg band saw fence early in this thread - Post #6. I guess it got lost.


----------



## Sandy Peay Rini (Dec 8, 2017)

I am sorry to be such a pain but I have a question about the magnetic fence. My husband Vic has a pacemaker and defibrillator and is not supposed to be around magnets.

I am not sure how far away the magnet has to be but I will check. That sounds perfect though because I know he will get aggravated if when using the fence he has to readjust after clamping it down.

If I can get the magnetic one which would be the one to get?

If I can't get the magnetic one what would be your opinions of the other type?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

I use and like the Kreg fence that MT suggested above in post #6


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sandy; the folks to ask are either the Cardiologist or the manufacturer of the pacemaker. You want to know who to sue if things go South... 
But seriously, you want a definitive answer from a VERY knowledgeable source. There are very likely members here who actually have personal knowledge of those two factors, but I doubt that even they would say that in _every_ circumstance the pacemaker and magnetic base are compatible. Why risk it?


----------



## Sandy Peay Rini (Dec 8, 2017)

You guys are absolutely right. As much as I like the idea of the magnetic one...I like the Hubby more!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Terry Q said:


> I use and like the Kreg fence that MT suggested above in post #6
> 
> 
> In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


Sandy, It's on sale. Get it while you can.
https://www.amazon.com/Kreg-KMS7200...&pf_rd_p=b841581f-e864-5164-afa6-4c18a8348879


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sandy Peay Rini said:


> You guys are absolutely right. As much as I like the idea of the magnetic one...I like the Hubby more!


I had the Kreg fence on my old band saw. It was fine, but I had to be careful tightening it down or it would shift. If it's on sale, that's even better.

I suggest you check on his saw to see if it has threaded holes for mounting the fence mechanism, My Laguna saw comes with a really nice built in fence that can switch from short height to tall. For resawing thick wood into thinner pieces, the ability to add a tall fence is a good thing. Bolding on a tall fence on the Kreg is pretty easy.

Love the comment about your Hubby.


----------

